# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Site transfer to new hosting machine.

## Dave A

The site transfer to a new hosting machine by our hosting service has now been completed.

It seems that entries made from about 9.30a.m. to about 11.30a.m. on 3rd July 2007 have been affected by the move.

I apologise for any inconvenience caused by the disruption.  :Blushing: 

At least it seems safe to post now - and based on the spec of the new machine, server performance should be awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

A quick update. We had another ripple in the time/space continuim at about 2.30p.m today. It sure confused the heck out of me as I was posting a reply to a thread that suddenly disappeared.

Anyway, I am now assured that everyone on the hosting side has now finished playing the time warp game (I think that's the only way to describe what it felt like while this was going on - they call it server synchronisation), and our site is once again stable.

For those who might have lost posts in this change - I know exactly how that feels. I'm sorry, but if it ain't there now it isn't going to magically reappear. Best I can tell, the worst affected was Chatmaster, and a couple of new member registrations.

My apologies (and if I can borrow from that overused phrase) but it was circumstances beyond my control.

Bottom line folks. Sorry for the interruptions today, but I'm assured it is now safe to post to your heart's content. Enjoy.

----------

